# Some New Additions



## parvi_17 (Oct 6, 2008)

This weekend I attended the Foothills Orchid Society show in Calgary, Canada. I picked up a few nice plants:

Paph villosum
Paph delenatii ('Amy's Challenge' AM/AOS x 'Hsiny-Ming' SM/TPS)
Paph charlesworthii (in bud)
Paph spicerianum (in bud)
Paph micranthum (in sheath)
Paph thaianum
Paph tranlienianum
Paph malipoense x jackii (in spike)
Paph niveum (Ang Thong) (in sheath)
Paph Gloria Naugle
Phrag Hanne Popow
Phrag Sedenii 'Blush' (in bloom)
Cyp Sebastian
Phal schilleriana
Leptotes unicolor

The delenatii is from Paphanatics and looks like a promising cross. This was a great show with lots of great plants. Photos will be posted in the Paph and Phrag sections!


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely purchases!!!! Please post some pictures...


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 6, 2008)

> I picked up a *few *nice plants:



A FEW..? That's a larger haul than my annual orchid shopping trips..!!  Great buys.. I see you have (maliposense x jackii).. Eric will want to know if its the album form...


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice haul!!

Bet the Paph malipoense x jackii (in spike) was from Paramount right? I saw one sitting there...but had to leave it because my hands were full...:wink:

Wasn't it a great show?


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 6, 2008)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Nice haul!!
> 
> Bet the Paph malipoense x jackii (in spike) was from Paramount right? I saw one sitting there...but had to leave it because my hands were full...:wink:
> 
> Wasn't it a great show?



Yes that was from Paramount - about half of these, maybe more were (Bryon brought in some GREAT stuff!). Indeed it was a great show. :clap:


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 6, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> A FEW..? That's a larger haul than my annual orchid shopping trips..!!  Great buys.. I see you have (maliposense x jackii).. Eric will want to know if its the album form...



Lol I tend to go a little crazy at shows. And Eric... If you read this it's not the albino form! :rollhappy:


----------



## TADD (Oct 6, 2008)

Geez I wanna go shopping with your budget! :evil:


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 7, 2008)

You purchased some great slippers!!! Bravo! Nevertheless I would be interested to see a pict of the leptotes,too! Is it mounted? how many growths? I have one spiking, and am anxious to see the flowers!! Jean


----------



## Bolero (Oct 7, 2008)

Great purchases, especially considering i have the right conditions for most of them! I look forward to seeing them all in bloom.


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 7, 2008)

parvi_17 said:


> Lol I tend to go a little crazy at shows. :rollhappy:


You're in the right place! I think I can safely say we all have that tendency! Isn't it a wonderful addiction?!


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 7, 2008)

JeanLux said:


> You purchased some great slippers!!! Bravo! Nevertheless I would be interested to see a pict of the leptotes,too! Is it mounted? how many growths? I have one spiking, and am anxious to see the flowers!! Jean



It is mounted and it has 6 growths. The guy said it has bloomed before so hopefully it will again soon!


----------



## parvi_17 (Oct 7, 2008)

goldenrose said:


> You're in the right place! I think I can safely say we all have that tendency! Isn't it a wonderful addiction?!



There is no other addiction I would rather have.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 7, 2008)

Looks like you really enjoyed the show! :rollhappy:
I'm just wondering why you didn't get some of the album jackii and hangianum hybrids that were under the table! :wink:


----------

